# Innova vs. Wellness..who is the champion?



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been using Innova for about 6 months now and I really do like it but I've heard good things about Wellness too and I'm wondering which one is actually better. Is Wellness the hypoallergenic one? I was thinking of puting them all on something that is allgery free just incase something is bothering them and I'm not noticing. After this whole sickness around here I'm paranoid about everything. I threw out a whole bag of Innova that they were eating around the time they got sick just incase it was a bad bag or something. How can I tell which food is better and what are some of the allergy free healthy foods out there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I used to feed my dogs Innova, but I switched to Wellness a few months ago. Rylie was having food allergies, so I put her on Wellness Simple Solutions. Madison is on the Super5Mix, and Roxi is on Super5Mix Puppy. The main difference between the 2 foods is that Innova uses regular potato, and Wellness uses sweet potato (which is better). I don't think that one food is better than the other, though.


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

My puppy loves Wellness Super5Mix for puppies. It is a very good food and very natural. I moisten it a bit with warm water (thats just me pleasing my puppy).


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i also use wellness simple solutions for allergies. rocky had food allergies and when i switched he got much better. i like that the wellness only has a few ingredients and really healthy ones too. it also has the good bacteria (probiotics) that yogurt has in it to help the stomach and digestion. it also comes in 2 flavors so you can switch it up every other bag.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

We use Innova but I know they're both very good foods. The reason we didn't use the Wellness is because it was bigger pieces of food and the smaller chis had an easier time with the smaller Innova bites. :wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I prefer Innova, because I'm not quite sure about the Canola oil that's in Wellness. I'm not bashing that product because I don't know much about it, but I know Canola oil isn't good for humans, so I can't imagine it being good for dogs? My dog's been doing really well on Innova, so I plan on sticking to it. I may try Solid Gold or Canidae though, just to switch things up and give my baby a variety of nutrients.


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been using Wellness for almost a month now, and my baby seems to enjoy it. Do you think the canola oil is a danger, should I switch to Innova? Is anyone else on here happy with the Wellness products?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I certainly hope someone can tell you more about the canola oil in Wellness because I would like to find out more about it. If it were't for the Canola oil, I probably would've gone for the Wellness as well. I do love the Innova though. my baby's skin and coat are sooo soo healthy. My baby feels soooo silky. Also, my baby is very healthy. I know this for a fact because my baby was up and running again the very next day after her spay and her incision healed very quickly and nicely. I attribute this to her great diet. Good luck, and I hope you find out more. I am certainly curious about the Canola oil.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i checked the ingredients on the wellness simple solutions food and it doesnt contain canola oil. i tried to google it and find information but i couldnt really find anything. it's definitely used often in foods and treats though. the best thing i could find on the topic was this from another site...



Canola oil - which comes from Rape which is in the mustard family. Canola Oil contains some omega-3's in the form of LNA, along with a substantial amount of monounsaturated fat-62% in total. Unfortunately, canola oil also contains up to 5% of erucic acid, a toxic fatty acid which may cancel its potential value as an omega-3 source. 

Also, the omega-3 fraction may even be removed from much commercial canola oil because it decreases shelf life of the product. Canola oil is neutral flavored, widely available, and heavily promoted as a healthy, monosatruated fat, but I consider it a distant runner-up to olive oil. Commercial canola oil is extracted in ways (heat, solvents, bleaching) that damage the oil, and pesticides are used heavily on rape. If you do use canola oil, buy organic, expeller-pressed brands available in health food stores or natural food sections.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Natural Balance and Canidae are also some great foods i have given my chis in the past.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm really happy with Innova, but I totally understand you wanting a change after all the sickness. I think you will be very happy with Wellness (and let's face it, doesn't the name make you happy after all you have been through?)

Are all your babies well now? What a month you had!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

chloes still on the prednisone for a couple more days but she seems much better. not completely herself yet, shes still taking it easy and sleeping a little more than usual but i can tell shes getting better. everyone else is good though! thanks for asking. i'm going on saturday to get the wellness simple solutions and see how it goes. i hope the kibble isnt too big. they tend to swallow and forget to chew first :shock:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

the kibble is the same size as the regular wellness, rocky has no problems eating it. he will take one piece at a time and crunch it up and eat it. he prefers the duck flavor to the venison. i mixed them together one time and he picked out the venison and only ate the duck ones :roll: its was pretty funny to watch.  :wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I personally don't think there's such a thing as a "better food." What's better depends on what your dog likes and what he or she does well on. Since you mentioned your dogs are doing well on Innova, I don't see a reason to change, unless you're doing it to mix things up and get a variety of nutrients. Just make sure that you make the change very gradual when and if you decide to switch. I am completely happy with Innova, but I do plan on trying other products as well such as Canidae, Solid Gold, or Wellness. Good luck with everything! =)


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

wellness just changed their food. i noticed when i was buying the wellness puppy for daisy. the kibbles are now like half the size in the puppy mix as they were in the regular. they also have these new bags that are 2lb bags, and they are only 3.99 so you can try it out before getting a whole bag. the simple solutions doesnt come in 2lb yet though. just the puppy, the adult and i think the senior. - this was the first time i had noticed it, so it must be a new thing


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

peanutlover said:


> wellness just changed their food. i noticed when i was buying the wellness puppy for daisy. the kibbles are now like half the size in the puppy mix as they were in the regular. they also have these new bags that are 2lb bags, and they are only 3.99 so you can try it out before getting a whole bag. the simple solutions doesnt come in 2lb yet though. just the puppy, the adult and i think the senior. - this was the first time i had noticed it, so it must be a new thing


I noticed you're in Tampa. What store might this be? I've been getting my dogs food at Dog Lovers on Dale Mabry and haven't seen this there yet. :dontknow:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

she goes to dog lovers too, i think thats the only store around us that has those foods. unless she got it in orlando? did you ash? but im pretty sure its dog lovers too. :wave:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

There is another store I drove past a few weeks ago that had a Welness window sticker on their front door, but I haven't had time to go in and see what it's like yet.

I can't remember the name of the store. It's actually in Pasco County off of SR 54 near Collier Parkway in the same plaza with the Publix. I've been meaning to go back, but haven't had time.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

it was at dog lovers. which day was i there.. i think it was friday. they have a little cardboard shelving thing of it near the front of the store. i didnt notice it last time i was there either, and that was only like a week before. so it must be new.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah... that would explain it. I was there last wednesday and I only looked in the back near the rest of it.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

nah if it was there when you were there you would have definitly seen it. you have to pass it going to the other wellness food. but its more towards the front. kinda by where that cat stuff is. it prob wasnt there last time you were there


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think they were doing some sort of promo for wellness bc the guy gave me a coupon for $2 off my next bag and they had a table with samples and stuff  that was cool, i go in at least once a week and i havent seen the small bags either. but i use the simple solutions anyways. i love that store. oh and when you go into that other store let me know whats its like, i always like going into new doggie stores :lol: :wave:


----------

